# Symptom spotting thread!!



## 3xscharmer

Okay, since there are a few of us with fears about our symptoms, I am have started this symptom spotter thread! I know that I am having more symptoms than I think but am brushing them off and later I can't remember if I had symptoms that day so this is a way to keep up with them!:dohh:
So please join me so we can post our symptoms as we have them throughout the day and obsess together:blush:...if you're as crazy as I am anyways lol!!:wacko:


So far today:

Dizziness (once I think)
Nausea for a few minutes this am with little dry heaving:happydance:
Nausea at around 10 am due to hunger (breakfast shake at 8:30):happydance:
Breast pain on and off this am breast also a little full!
little cramping


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Yesterday, full on nausea and dry heaves. This morning I was dizzy after getting up from bed, a bit nauseous and not wanting to eat. Boobs hurting when I take off my bra.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Sound like good signs mom2 - making me wish I had more now lol! I'm just really hungry lol!! Like I eat and am hungry again an hour later?? Haven't had any more nausea today but am hoping for some more!

*Edit* so even though I ate at 8:30 and 11 I was starving again at 12 and had a wave of nausea so went to the kitchen and fixed some frosted flakes, well I kinda got a whiff of them as the came out of the box and had a small adversion, so bent down and smelled them and they made me a little queazy, smelled them again and they made me dry heave, smelled a third time (lol) and they were just fine so I ate them lol!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

:rofl: That is so funny! :haha:
Hubby came home for lunch at 12:30 and I couldn't even think of eating, by the time he left at 1:30 the nausea was gone and I was ravenous! I ate two helpings of spaghetti and a cup of ice cream! :blush:


----------



## debzie

Thanks charmer for starting this thread. Today my symptoms have been.

Thirsty drank nearly a litre of pure Orange and am still.thirsty.

This caused heartburn and wind ( gas for those who dont understand lol)

I feel hungry but dont fancy anything to eat.

Boobs were sore am

Cramping lots today.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hey thanks for replying guys...lets keep it going!

So I've been dizzy a few more times today it's been about 3 1/2 hours since I ate and again I am starving! Don't know what that's about lol!

*edit* not 2 minutes after I wrote this my breast started hurting to a new degree...ouch lol!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Nausea came back and I'm ready for a nap. We're watching a friend's little boy today so I've been up and about more than usual. I think I'll ask my teenager to watch him for a bit so I can snooze on the couch. :sleep:


----------



## 3xscharmer

mom2 - hope you get that nap...I got mine, that's another one of mine I missed...tired! 

So I ate at 4 and now an hour and half later I am hungry again! What is up with this? Maybe instead of getting uber nauseas this time I'm just going to eat a lot and have minimal nausea!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Maybe! In my opinion, that's a much better symptom!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Okay so at supper I started cooking and it just made me so queazy and then I started dry heaving and just couldn't handle the smell!!! YAY YAY YAY YAY!! So glad!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

:wohoo: Yay for those reassuring symptoms!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks mom2 - I know most ppl just hope to have easy symptom free pregnancies...not us lol! PAL gals are the only ones who wish like hell for symptoms! FX'd that this symptoms continue and get stronger! How ya doing tonight girl?


----------



## beth30

I love having symptoms! My husband said "I've never met someone who gets excited about throwing up!"... I told him he is married to someone who gets excited about throwing up! LOL! 

Symptoms are: Come and Go Morning Sickness
Cravings
Sore Boobs..been the most persistant symptom so far.
Pulling or stretching sometimes like a pulled muscle in my abdomen
Headache today(don't know if it has anything to do with PG)
Tired 
Moody-whiplash moody....mood changes sooooo fast! Poor Hubby...


----------



## debzie

Yeah for great symptoms ladies.


Last night I had to get up twice to pee feel really hungry this morning. Borning really. I want to puke.


----------



## cb1

I had a headache yesterday, burin not sure if its related.

Yesterday after no nausea whatsoever I ended up throwing up dinner, which made me really happy!! I also felt really light headed before I went to bed.

This morning I felt a bit nauseous, but it's passed. Weirdly so far today I just don't feel like eating at all. Having thrown up last night I should be ravenous, but I can't think of anything I actually want to eat, so I'm just sipping water instead.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Glad we are all experiencing symptoms...now that I'm keeping track, I've noticed I do have more symptoms than I thought!

This am: On and off nausea accompanied by a little dry-heaving! Nothing else so far!

*edit* breakfast nutritional shake at 8 and by 10 starving, didn't eat immediatley and got nauseas...then when I did try to eat a few minutes later it almost made me sick I was so hungry I almost couldn't eat lol!! Hmmmm does that count as m/s?


----------



## debzie

I am so hungry today, ate porriage with dd then went to the supermarket and had to stop in for a breakfast bun I was starving so not like me. I hate breakfast. 

one dizzy spell this afternoon and I do have a hangover type headache.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

No symptoms for me today. Its kind of nice to be off the couch, but its weird having absolutely nothing. No nausea, no dizzyness, I'm tired, but I didn't get much sleep so I can't really count that. :sad1:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Debzie - yay for symptoms!!

Mom2 - I'm with you, aside from those this am, I have had what maybe two dizzy spells and I didn't sleep good either so I can't count how tired I am! WTF?!?! It kinda scares me but at least I had something today! Just wish it would pick up and be more consistant already!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm trying to enjoy my time of feeling well, but until I get that HCG number back on Monday I think I'm going to be a nervous wreck! I don't know what I'll do if that number isn't at least 35,000. I may just sit in the parking lot of the lab and cry. :cry:
I'm pretty sure the number will be good, the symptoms I've had are reassuring, but days like today with no symptoms makes me wish it would just be Monday already.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Mom2 - I'm sure they will be nice and high, these are our forever babies...we just have to believe that, even though it's hard to have hope after all we've been through! Maybe tomorrow will be better and we'll have awesome symptoms!


----------



## debzie

Thankyou charmer for the pma.

I will check in later if I have any symptoms.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Welp...nothing so far for me to day, WTF!!! Uhhhh, I'd rather be throwing up and reasured than sitting here wondering what's going on in there!!! I just keep trying to remind myself that I had a good scan a week ago but it's sooo not working! Come on symptoms!! Will update if anything changes fx'd it does!


----------



## debzie

Oh dear charmer guess you must bevused to your current hormones at the moment. Hope they pick up.

I am over a week behind you so am not expecting much at the moment. I do feel dog tired today. Everything seems to be an effort. May have to give in and have a nap.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Yup, I did manage a moment of sore breast and well I usually take my nap at 2 and it's 2 now and I'm pretty tired but that could be because that's my schedule! Nothing too much here though...oh and a few cramps so at least I've had something, just hope that maybe tonight it will pick up some! Most ppl don't get big symptoms until 6+ so you have plenty of time for those to kick in!! Will update later tonight!


----------



## debzie

Well its evening here. Earlier i had sore boobs again. Really bad headache this afternoon and have been really thirsty. Have a really bloaty belly tonight. Good luck charmer.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm so glad you started this thread! I was just thinking to myself, "Gee, I haven't had any symptoms today either." Then I sat to think about it and realized that I got nauseous outside of walmart earlier that I ignored because I thought I might be car sick. I'm so tired I can barely keep my eyes open, and as I'm typing I unconsciously rubbed my boobs because they were hurting! Praise God symptoms still present! Grow baby, grow!


----------



## 3xscharmer

No symptoms for me still - well, right after I typed my earlier message I did have 2 boughts of dizziness!! So that's something!

Seems like we all had a down day...I hope tomorrow we get some morning sickness lol!! But if you guys don't want any yall can send it my way lol!


----------



## beth30

Well, tonight I am having the nausea without action... I believe I would rather have full on sickness... just having upset stomach is annoying... I keep waiting to puke, but it never comes...


----------



## 3xscharmer

Beth - I am so envious!! I am having slight breast tenderness but that's it!!!! Uhhhh, I was really hoping that I'd have some m/s today but it's still early so I'm really praying it picks up as last pregnancy/miscarriage my symptoms were so spotty! Please please please pick up!!!! Sigh, feeling like I really bad about this :-(.


----------



## debzie

Oh charmer so sorry you are feeling bad. Remember its still early days and some ladies have no symproms wgat so ever. With dd i only had sickness from 9 weeks though to 16 weeks.  


Afm today had slight boob tenderness and heartburn. Have also had some rwally bad cramps and backache that did worry me.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks Debzie - I just wish I had more going on, I really hope it picks up!! I just want a little morning sickness and to be consistant! Now I am getting nervous to get my ultrasound in a week and a half...course I still have to call my doc but I'm going to do that on Thursday and see about getting in the following Thursday at 8+4!


----------



## debzie

Your welcome hun. I cannot get a scan before 7 weeks at our early pregnancy assessment unit so looks like we will both be getting scans the same week if not the same day.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Maybe we'll both get good news on the same day then!! Still no symptoms other than tenderness and dizziness...uhhhh! Lets really hope tomorrow picks up!


----------



## cb1

My symptoms have been alarmingly mild for the past week or so, although I was sick last night, and the way I feel right now I'll be surprised if I make it through this morning without throwing up!


----------



## debzie

Good symptoms cb1

Well i am having a down day today. I am totally convinced that i have had another mmc. Plus I have had lower abdominal ache for the last day or so with backache one of my mmc symptoms i can remember. I also against my better judgement took a cb digi and it still says 2-3 weeks. 

Symptom wise i have nothing. Even my boobs are fine today. Sorry ladies.for the rant.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh Debzie, I hope that's not true. Grow, little baby, grow. Come on symptoms, pick up and be reassuring!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I had a few minutes after the alarm went off this morning where I thought that if I opened my mouth I'd surely throw up! It didn't last very long, and within 1/2 hour the nausea was completely gone, but at least that's something!


----------



## debzie

Glad you felt something today mom and thanks for the pma. Did have a. Little episode where i felt alittle nausea but dont know if it was just oh driving. I do feel hot and flushed this afternoon if thats a symptom. Achey feeling is still worrying me though.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Cb1 - glad you got your symptoms back!! 

Debzie - Yup, I was feeling the same way and convinced I have mmc again (they really are the worst as you don't even know it's happened)

Mom2 - glad you had something!

AFM - I did throw up like 5 times this am but am not sure if it was actually m/s or if it was because I was worried and stressing about not having m/s - I woke up, drank a good bit of water and then started worrying b/c no symptoms - I then had to get ready for a appt at 9:30 so I started getting dressed and when I popped my head into the bathroom to grab a few things I dry-heaved (my bathroom doesn't smell bad, but when I'm pregnant it smells like toilet water to me) and then I just couldn't resist opening the fridge and taking a good whiff, which sent me dry-heaving again and then I thought it was over but as I was getting dressed in the kitchen I started to feel a teeny bit nauseas so I walked over to the sink and threw up and I could still feel some sitting in my chest so I thought maybe I should drink some more water but threw up as soon as I thought that and then i threw up like 2-3 more times! I threw up water but I just don't know if it was really m/s...at least it's something for me and I am super tired today! Just wish I had an at home ultrasound machine, but they're really expensive...I know b/c I check ebay lol!! Crazy!!


----------



## debzie

Well charmer I think you have ms.

Afm despite still being convinced I have had a mmc I have had sire boobs this afternoon. Cm is back to creamy. I did feel a little nausea tonight but put it down to being hungry. Have had heartburn too. Oh and excess salivation. Just wish these cramps would do one. 

I did feel nausea and dizzyness with my mmc too up until 9 weeks.


----------



## 3xscharmer

debzie - I had really faint symptoms with my mmc, they started strong and then just went away and then came back really light...this time they just keep coming and going but I can't tell if it's lighter or stronger, but I did have m/s for most days during the 5th week but during the 6th week it was spotty and now I'm in 7th week and hoping that it'll be more consistant. Hope we have good days tomorrow! You're still really early though, so your symptoms might kick in later!


----------



## beth30

I have been having really wild dreams....vivid... and X-RATED! Things I never think of with people I never think of! So wild in fact, I have thought about them a few times today, like flash backs! I know if I could get 30 minutes alone with DH, I'd feel better, but DS will not go to sleep!! LOL!


----------



## 3xscharmer

I always have crazy dreams Beth!! With Olivia I had dream Orgasms and they weren't even dirty dreams, just regular dreams and then I'd wake up right smack dab at the end of the big O!! IT was awesome lol!! Sorry about no alone time lol!!

AFM - welp, woke up this am, drank some water like I usually do, started to feed DD blueberries and banna baby food and just barley managed to get through her feeding before I started throwing up! I was kinda worried that it might be because I'm drinking so much water when I wake up but I do that all the time and I also will suddenly realize throughout the day that I forgot to drink enough water and I will just gulp it down quickly so I get my intake! Normally when I drink to much water, I feel really full and little nausea but I don't throw up...and I mean really nauseas but have never thrown up!! So maybe it is just m/s...specially since it was 10 minutes after I drank the water and I felt fine until I started smelling DDs breakfast!! Yippiee for me!

*edit* I tried to recreate the water thing this am (about 20 minutes after I threw up) so I drank the same amount of water and then had my breakfast shake which is really thick and really filling...just left me with a tummy ache from drinking too much but didn't really make me nauseas or sick so I think that was m/s this am!! Called my doc and they are so booked up I'm not sure when they can get me in...sucks lol!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Charmer, so glad you are getting some symptoms back. Only PALs understand wanting to throw up! LOL

AFM- Yesterday turned out to be a big symptom day! :yipee: I was gone all day getting my blood drawn and grocery shopping. I was seriously nauseous all throughout the day! At dinner time I was both craving Raising Kane's chicken fingers and feeling as if I was going to throw them up while eating them. Ha Ha! I was so tired by the end of the day that I'm shocked I made it home without falling asleep!
This morning I was so nauseous that hubby had to get up and get the kids ready for school, I just knew I'd throw up if I tried to move!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Mom2 - so glad you are having symptoms!! I used to hate throwing up/being sick but now I will take it over feeling good any day!! 

Guess what guys, got my appt for next wed...sucks that DH won't be able to go, he's off on Thursday...now just gotta figure out what to do with DD, we're not telling anyone so it's not like I can bring anyone with me to watch her and the only ppl I let her stay with are DH's parents and they work! Maybe just bring her with me?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, that's great. So glad your appointment so soon! I don't know about DD, will she sit in a stroller quietly long enough for the tech to do the ultrasound?


----------



## 3xscharmer

I doubt it but i don't have a choice but to bring her with me. 

I get to add sore breast again today, no dizziness though.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hubby and I get to bring our 3 youngest boys (ages 7,6, and 3) to our ultrasound on Friday, so I'm feeling your pain.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies loving the symptoms. I geel really tired went to bed at 9.30 and slept solid. I too had really vivid dreams not so x rated though.

Well got in for a scan Monday at 08.50hrs. Fingers crossed.


----------



## beth30

So, my dreams eased up last night, I don't even remember having any... I woke up more rested though. I walked next door to my parents just now, and visited.... but as soon as I stepped up onto my porch I got woozy.... then in the front door I got more woozy... I sit on the couch and had to jump up and run out the door to throw up! IT WAS a huge battle with MS- I was out there for atleast 8 minutes... I could feel the muscles in my stomach clenching so hard to make me puke! It was quite horrible, but awesome to ladies like us! LOL!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Mom2 - least you got the hubby to help out, I have to bring my toddler all by myself lol!!

Debzie - good luck for Monday, I have mine on Wednesday so it's a week away!! I had very crazy dreams last night, talk about zombie invasion lol!! It was so scary!!

Beth - glad you got something going on, I didn't have anything this am...but I did have the tinest wave hit me and I did throw up for the past 2 mornings in a row! My breasts still hurt and so far no dizziness today but hopefully I'll get some more symtoms and be able to update.

One of my symptoms disapeared and I'm not sorry to see it go...Thank God my skin cleared up!! Hope it doesn't mean a drop in hormones though.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Yay for good skin! :yipee:
I do not envy you. I remember with #3 I had to take #1 and #2 to an ultrasound by myself, that was awful!

I've been very nauseous and generally not feeling good today. The couch is my friend.


----------



## beth30

I had to go get papers on one of our vehicles, and I thought I was going to fall asleep driving! As soon as I got home I took a hour and half nap, then got DS from school, and I am ready to nap again, but he is playing outside on this lovely day (weather is awesome here, but supposed to be crap again soon) I cannot make him come inside, it is too nice to not enjoy. So, MS, Sore Boobs, and SOOOOOO SLEEPY! Oh, and achy abdomen... definitely have a small growing bump, I may post a pic of it soon...


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks beth!

Had some dizziness and when I got really hungry I started dry-heaving again! Other than that no m/s for me today which kinda sucks but my boobs are hurting so that's good! Hope things get a bit more consistant soon, but have a feeling I'm going to have enough off days to drive me crazy!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Not much going on today but last night I got so hungry (after eating a bananna and an apple) I dry-heaved and was a little nauseas and then I ate so much I was nauseas and dry-heaved lol! And my breast hurt! But today just a little tenderness but not much, I wish I had more going on today! How is everyone else!


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies im still not having much symptoms glad all of you ate feeling nausea or having ms. 

Afm worked late shift last night then back in for 7 am this morning and it has wiped me out. Everything has been an effort so was alliwed to stay in the ofgice or just do meetings today (I'm a psychiatric nurse manager) was greatfull to stay off my feet a while. Do have sore boobs and some spells where I feel unwell not nausea I get loafs of saliva a feel a little dizzy.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Debzie - those are great symptoms for 6 weeks!! Keep it up girl!

AFM - threw up a few times this am!! Glad that my symptoms are back! Can't wait for my scan on Wed, excited and nervous and just hope that baby is growing on track or that I'm measuring a few days ahead with a good heart rate!


----------



## debzie

Glad your still puking charmer.

Im just still tired nearly fell asleep at my computer today. Those spells i was talking about I now know how I feel no nausea or dizzyness but sedated. Like all of a sudden I am exhausted.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Debzie - that onset of sudden exhaustion is a wonderfull sign of pregnancy!! One of the most common! Yay for symptoms!


----------



## beth30

Yes, exhaustion... I have been going along having good days, then all of the sudden, I can't hold my eyes open... I fell asleep coming home from the city with my mom... I hardly can sleep in a moving vehicle!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Charmer, I think all your symptoms are a really good sign. I bet that scan will be perfect!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

So after my great scan yesterday I go see my doc. Trying to be very helpful and encouraging he says he'll give me another scan in 10 days and that if I wake up thinking that I don't "feel pregnant" anymore or that "something's wrong" I can call and he'll send me for a scan right away. 
So of course I wake up this morning with no symptoms! I've been very sick every morning for a week and now I feel great. I'm really not scared because the scan was so perfect, I just think its hilarious that he said that and of course my symptoms ease.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Beth - that exhaustion sucks huh??

Mom2 - thanks, so glad you have a doctor who is willing to reasure you! I woke up this am feeling normal too, I started to feel a little nausea and dry-heaved when I opened the fridge for milk and when I put the milk back I smelled food again and ending up throwing up the teeny-tinyest bit...which is something I know, but really don't feel like it should count, I hope I get some symptoms later today or at least tomorrow! Scan is on Wed and I am starting to get nervous, but if things are going to go wrong I want that to happen before the scan and not after!! Good luck and hope we both get good symptoms!


----------



## beth30

Yes.. I just posted on Oct. Rainbows about my MS being an everyday thing now... I dry heaved today 3-4 times, I honestly would feel better if I could just puke and get it over with. But I don't care that I have it, it makes me feel like things are as they should be.


----------



## debzie

Still no ms here trundling along with the sore boobies and exhaustion. Cramps are back too this weekend. Bloat seems to be subsiding i can fasten my jeans today. Did put on a maternity bra this morning instead of my usual padded underwire and it is helping. Yeah for ms ladies.


----------



## beth30

I have been wearing a pair of maternity jeans... I have to.... I can't button any jeans I have, and my loungy pants drag the ground... I guess I need to go get some stretch pants to wear, I feel crazy wearing those maternity jeans this early, but doc said with the amount of times I have been pregnant, it is natural for me to show earlier than normal.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Don't feel bad, Beth. I've been in full-on maternity wear since 4 weeks! :rofl:


----------



## beth30

LOL!!! Atleast I'm not alone!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks ladies...no maternity clothes here, but I had to pull them out early last pregnancy and whe i m/c'd it sucked putting them back up. 

Symptoms yesterday where dry heaving and sore boobs and dizziness. Today just sore boobs so far but yesterday I didnt dryheave until the evening and saturday I threw up a little while dryheaving so if nothing today it'll fit my pattern.

Scan tomorrow...scared!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Charmer, so happy your scan is almost here. I pray it goes perfectly!

AFM- My morning sickness has definitely eased up, but my HCG has also stopped doubling so I'm sure that has something to do with it. My latest HCG was 63,448 so it hasn't doubled in a week. Honestly that makes me a bit nervous, but I think its high enough that it doesn't need to double anymore.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Mom2- pretty sure at some point after 6 weeks they do stop doubling and you just had a scan that revealed a good hb! It is nerve wracking that Im not crazy sick like I was with dd and not very reasuring but maybe Ill get good news anyways! Will update tomorrow with what I hope is good news.


----------



## 3xscharmer

No heartbeat, measuring 8 weeks. D&C set for tomorrow going to have another ultrasound done before just so I can't torcher myself with what if. Thank you ladies so much for your support during this difficult time and I will be taking a break from b&b for a few weeks so I will not be on to see your condolences but I thank you for them anyway. My midwife has referred me to a neonatal fetal maternal specialist of some sort who actually takes my insurance instead of an RE who doesn't so most of my testing should be paid for. I am having this baby tested too.


----------



## debzie

:hugs::hugs::hugs:charmer.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

:hug:


----------



## Dahlia2007

3X, I am so sorry. God bless

ladies, I am 5+3 and haven't been feeling much. I've had some lower back pain and fatigue, but that's about it. But... this morning I woke up feeling very hot and I thought I had to go #2, and as I was on the toilet I also had a bowl in front of me in case I puked (feeling nauseous). I didn't end up puking or going #2 that time, but I've continued to feel nauseous. I ended up going #2 about an hour ago. And now it's been more than 3 hours now that I'm feeling nauseous. 
Is this what MS is?


----------



## BabyDust20

Hey girls, when did your symptoms kick in properly? I am 5+3 and not experiencing many symptoms to be honest! Cramps and back pain. A sleight bit of sickness here and there but nothing to shout about, and my boobs are sore on and off xx


----------

